# Experience and Post interview process



## Coldtoast2113 (1 Feb 2015)

I would just like to know, once your application has been passed through the reference check phase, background and anything related to and you're about to be listed for an MPAC candidate, would updated your application with more recent experience be beneficial?

I currently work two jobs and have moved since I applied.  The secondary job I work now is corpse removal from coroners calls, or just deaths in hospitals and homes, etc.  Would an attempt at updating my information on my current application be possible or beneficial in any way? Or at this point is that irrelevant until MPAC itself and the interviews there?


----------

